# Antique Store Discovery from the UK



## trccscott (Oct 9, 2010)

This was an interesting find today.  I don't know much about UK bottles at all, but this was a really neat one.  From what I have been able to find from the websites below, I believe this to be an early three piece mold bottle:  Bottle Body and Mold Seams.

 If someone could confirm for me that would be great.  Also from what I have been able to find, J.W. Watts was a Wine Merchant and pub owner with records from 1876 and 1902 that I could find online:
J.W. Watts
John William Watts and Unicorn Inn

 If any UK collectors out there may be able to throw a dollar value on this, that would be great/appreciated as well.  I don't know if this is an uncommon bottle or not?


----------



## trccscott (Oct 9, 2010)

Here is a closer look at the "slug plate" if I am correct in using that terminology?


----------



## trccscott (Oct 9, 2010)

Here is a picture of the base in case anyone can identify the manufacturer and when the bottle may have been produced....


----------



## trccscott (Oct 9, 2010)

Here is the lip............


----------



## trccscott (Oct 9, 2010)

And one last look as it says "Imperial" at the top of one side and "Measure" at the top of the other side.........


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 9, 2010)

> "slug plate"


 
 Dont think its a slug plate. It appears to be an applied seal but they are sometimes embossed to mimic an applied seal.


----------



## TROG (Oct 10, 2010)

These applied seal Wine bottles are quite scarce and this is a good find but not sure on value. The P & R may be for the Powel and Ricketts glass works.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 10, 2010)

You can't have embossing below the shoulder of a TPM, except the base. The seal has to be applied, not a slug plate.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 10, 2010)

true, I didnt even notice it was a three part mold. I wasnt saying that seal was embossed , I was just saying they made embossed seals on some bottles.
 It doesnt look anything like a slugplate really. 

 Here is a slugplate for ref...


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 10, 2010)

The lip does not look like a wine bottle but more like a beer.  Do you think it could have held port or madeira? I know they are not beers but port bottles usually have a heavier lip on them.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 10, 2010)

No biggie gunth, I know your expertise and it couldn't be more than a quick skim of the OP that missed the TPM part.

 This is another reason for a new book. There is so much new info and so much miss-wording in the old stuff.

 I still talk to long time collectors that say a mold seam under the lip means pre 1909. Most of us know that the transition didn't happen overnight. Smaller factories remained do to the need for smaller quantities for smaller businesses. In Europe, it took even longer.
 The more correct wording should be that all bottles with seams going all the way to the top and have an Owens scar on the base are ABM. I won't get into blowback machines.
 As for TPM, 1902 wasn't the final cutoff either but might match up closer. I'd tend to put yours in the 1905-10 range.


----------



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

I have no valuable input other than I like it a lot!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Scott,

 That sealed Cylinder is a beauty.

 "266. SEALED CYLINDER WINE BOTTLE. 9.25 ins tall, aqua glass, seal reads â€˜J. W. WATTS/ WINE/ MERCHANT COLEFORDâ€™. Good. NR Â£20- 30+." From this 2006 BBR Auction. (This is a seal only variant.)

 "60	Sealed Wine - Aqua Square Shoulder with Blob Top - "J.Watts, Wine Merchant, Coleford" to seal and "imperial measure" to shoulder - Minor flake to seal, scuffs and marks - 9" Tall         80-120" From this 2005 Auction.


----------



## trccscott (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the help!

 -Scott


----------

